# House Rent Contract



## you2ube (May 1, 2012)

Hi All,

Can you guys guide me regarding the upfront payment/deposit to be made for annual house rent contract (in terms of how many months rent has to be made upfront) - 

Also what are the overhead in addition to the house-rent that has to be paid for rent deal (agency fees/commision , any government fees etc.).

The thing is that I have received a job offer - my company is paying me a housing allowance - but they will be disbursing the housing allowance with the monthly salary in 12 installment & there will not be any upfront payment - I wanted to inquire if I have to secure good housing contract what are the upfront payments I have to make.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you probably didn't read this
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ulitmate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html


----------

